
Hardware Oracles: Bridging the Real World to the Blockchain - murzika
https://blog.ledger.co/hardware-oracles-bridging-the-real-world-to-the-blockchain-ca97c2fc3e6c
======
davidgerard
And by the way, the author is French and named his product "BOLOS". "Bolos" is
a French slang term meaning "potential sucker", someone who is naive and would
be easy to scam.
[https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/bolos](https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/bolos)

------
davidgerard
This appears to be "We will interface the real world to the blockchain by
using a Magical Flying Pony(tm)" and then going on to specify the wing
feathers in precise detail.

